# Anyone else think



## FairyLights (29 August 2012)

that BBC1 should be covering the opening ceremony not Channel 4?
I think its an  insult to our paras.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (29 August 2012)

Yes, especially the fact they keep cutting to ads they could at least respect them by showing the whole ceremony without ads.


----------



## rachel_s (29 August 2012)

C4 bid more and promised to do more.  As part of it they invested 500k in finding and training presenters with disabilities.  C4 need ads to fund them. 

As for BBC, they cut away from the stadium cheer for Jessica Ennis to a boring and then told us what had happened.
They also kept doing ads for their coverage (web etc) and kept replaying the weird animated cartoon that made me think of loyds.  But they don't have ads


----------



## Capriole (29 August 2012)

No I dont think its an insult. Things are on whatever channel pays more for them.


----------



## emma.is (29 August 2012)

nope, the beeb have had their turn. Suprised 4 got it though and not itv


----------



## Faithkat (30 August 2012)

Nope.  Good for Channel 4.
Having been lucky enough to go to one of the rehearsals for the Olympics Opening Ceremony, I was disgusted by the BBC's coverage of the actual event.  They showed far too much in close-up and completely ignored some parts of it.  The very start with the "old English" pastoral scenes were largely ignored while they all chatted inanely in the studio and they didn't show any of the bit with the blue silk covering the audience and the accompanying videos paying tribute to Britain's maritime heritage. 
I thought Channel 4 did an excellent job tonight and I am looking forward to their coverage of the actual action.


----------



## blueheron (30 August 2012)

An insult would be no one showing it.

I don't think BBC were allowed to do both anyway? ITV would have made a mess of it, and Sky were taken out of the equation as it would exclude too many people. I'm happy with what C4 have done so far.

Channel 4 tweeted last night that they were showing fewer/shorter adverts than normal. But also that it's the adverts which funds these things and allows them to go ahead.

Also... Clare Balding is with channel 4!! She made sure to talk to some of the dressage competitors last night, brilliant. She should present and commentate on everything


----------



## mrussell (30 August 2012)

I have to say that Im already thoroughly peeved by the constant advert breaks.  I would rather see continous coverage with maybe a strip line of advertisers running along the bottom of the screen, than start/stop breaks every 10 or 15 minutes. 

I also feel a tad sorry for C4 as they wont be able to please everyone in what they show given that they have no red button facility BUT why not flash up results as they happen ?


----------



## Double_choc_lab (30 August 2012)

I must admit I found out more about the opening ceremony in 1.5 minutes on the news this morning than I did from their commentary last night.  Also it seemed as though the sound was turned down last night.  Couldn't hear the crowd even though they said the crowd were clapping and cheering the Union flag.  Also sounded as if only 10 people were singing the National Anthem.

Fed up now - can't find dressage anywhere.


----------



## teapot (30 August 2012)

Faithkat said:



			Nope.  Good for Channel 4.
Having been lucky enough to go to one of the rehearsals for the Olympics Opening Ceremony, I was disgusted by the BBC's coverage of the actual event.  They showed far too much in close-up and completely ignored some parts of it.  The very start with the "old English" pastoral scenes were largely ignored while they all chatted inanely in the studio and they didn't show any of the bit with the blue silk covering the audience and the accompanying videos paying tribute to Britain's maritime heritage. 
I thought Channel 4 did an excellent job tonight and I am looking forward to their coverage of the actual action.
		
Click to expand...

Errr yes they did show the blue silk


----------

